# Motorcycles on Penang Island??



## dbsailor (Jan 20, 2011)

Hello all,

I may be taking an xpat assignment in Penang and was wondering how difficult would it be to bring over a California registered motorcycle?
-Would I need to re-register it?
-Would I have to pay duty/tax?
-How about liscencing? Would I need an interantional DL or hav to get a local one?

Being and avid mc rider that area would be perfect for exploring on my GSA on my time away from work.

Thanks!
db


----------



## JasonPenang (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi DB,

I don't think you need to re-register (as in getting a new registration number), but I'm sure you will need to pay for a higher cost for the Insurance and Road Tax for your motorcycle.

Just a cautious note, it may not be safe to ride motorcycle during busy hours, but for weekends leisure should be okay.


Regards,
Jason


----------



## dbsailor (Jan 20, 2011)

*Am I missing something?*

Hi Jason,

Thanks for the reply. I was under the impression that the duty tax would be as much a 400% of the value of the motorcyle if I were to bring it with me.

That would make it foolish to import. Am I missing something?

db.


----------



## JasonPenang (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi DB,

I imagine those who drive their motor vechicles into Malaysia from Singapore or Thailand, I don't think they've to pay import duty because they will be driving it back anyway, but they definitely have to pay for the insurance and road tax.

In your case, if you're thinking about "importing" it, then it should subject to import duty, PLUS you will have to register is under a Malaysia registration plate. Importing it may even need an AP (Approval Permit) in Malaysia, and can be quite complicated.


----------



## travertine (Aug 10, 2010)

dbsailor said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I may be taking an xpat assignment in Penang and was wondering how difficult would it be to bring over a California registered motorcycle?
> -Would I need to re-register it?
> ...


Hi. I would expect that duties would be payable (as it is for cars) unless of course you are entitled to an exemption (e.g. embassy, MM2H). Given the high price on certain new bikes I expect the duty is quite high in some cases. But how they would assess the value and duty for a second hand bike I'm not sure. Re registering is I'm sure a definite.

There is also the added problem of the paper work. You may have to wait until you are here and you've obtained the necessary visa with assistance from your employer before you can initiate the import process. I guess it depends to some extent on the time you expect to be here and whether or not it is worth the hassle.

Re licenses, I have an Australian license which enabled me to get a local license without any testing and the endorsement for a bike was also granted. My wife on the other hand has a Canadian license and the same applied. So it doesn't seem to matter on which side of the road you have been driving. I understand that you can only use the foreign license for a limited time before having to get a local license but I'm not sure of the time period.

I've bought a small scooter (150cc) here for getting around which is perfect. In terms of traffic and safety you just have to pay attention and go with the flow. In many ways drivers are very used to bikes on the road (e.g. generally there is space on the left side of the road for bikes to squeeze down the lane and get to the front). However the island really is quite small so if you were hoping to do any touring you would need to look beyond the island.

Mark


----------



## Durian Lover (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi dbsailor,

The taxes on vehicles is a bit confusing here.

None-the-less, motorcycles aren't terribly expensive here. I'm living in Penang and I'm from Sydney, Australia originally. I'd never ridden a motorcycle before coming to Malaysia, so I had to go through the whole licencing process. Trust me, you DON'T want to do that! You've got to go to theory classes for 2 whole days (and they don't conduct classes in English), you've got to sit a computer test, then go for another full day theory class, then clock-up 8 hour of practical classes before finally being allowed to go for the practical test. Also, you have to use the driving school bike. Most driving schools have only 1 motorcycle over 250cc, so your test could take all day given there is often 20 - 30 people waiting to test each day on that class of motorcycle. Also, as I found out, if that 1 and only motorcycle is in for repairs, you might have to wait several months before you can take your test. And, testing only occurs on Wednesdays in Penang...no matter which driving school you go with. I did everything 6 months ago and I'm still waiting to take my final test! Grrrrrrr! Nothing happens fast in Penang, get used to it.

That said, if you've got a full motorcycle licence, take your licence to any driving school and they will act as your agent to convert your licence to a local one. I did that for my car licence. Its much easier.

Traffic on Penang Island is terrible! In all truth, 150cc and below motorcycles are really the preferred way of getting around because you'll need to do a lot of weaving between vehicles. Also, as far as I can tell, there ARE NO ROAD laws to really speak of. There are traffic laws on paper, but no one really gives a toss about them. Even traffic lights...they're really just there for aesthetic purposes.

Currently I'm living on the island where I've got a 150cc scooter. But I'm moving house in a few months to the mainland. I'm planning on buying a Kawasaki Ninja 250cc because I'm going to have to do regular sprints across the bridge and freeway. Most people I know with high-powered motorcycles leave them at home during the week and use much smaller 150cc and below machines for their regular commutes.

Regards,

Charles


----------



## Pierlo (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi,
Am totally new here, moving to Penang in a couple of months.
I have a bike licence so I guess am lucky not to have to go the painful licence process!

I heard the traffic can be wild!!

Do you know how much a small bike (250cc) or scooter costs? Do they have national brands as well?
Thanks!
Pierlo


----------



## travertine (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi

I bought a local scooter (Modenas) for about 3,500RM. It's a 2005 model, 150cc with 18,000kms and in good condition. With a large double helmet box the total price was about 4,000RM. The scooter is based on the Taiwanese bike SYM and is quite bulky which means it has good storage and is comfortable. if you are a taller person then it is the obvious choice as the other scooters on the market really are tiny. It is similar to the Yamahas, Piaggio etc that you would see in Europe. Larger bikes are certainly not common and will be expensive. And you then need to consider servicing and parts.

Re the traffic you need to be careful (e.g. cars changing lanes without indicators, cars tailgating you) but if you ride defensively you should be OK.

Mark


----------



## Durian Lover (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm looking to buy a 250cc Kawasaki Ninja. They should retail at RM20,000 brand new. Scooters are significantly cheaper. I got my 150cc scooter for RM4,000; but you can get the more popular Boon Siew for a packet of peanuts and some stale bread!



Pierlo said:


> Hi,
> Am totally new here, moving to Penang in a couple of months.
> I have a bike licence so I guess am lucky not to have to go the painful licence process!
> 
> ...


----------

